# It Does Not Have To Be Expensive



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

Every morning before I leave for work I pick a few pipes to take with me. I always fill one of the pipes to smoke on the 50 minute drive to work. This morning I filled a Dr. Grabow with Prince Albert. What a wonderful smoke it was. I made me realize that it does not take a lot of money to really enjoy pipe smoking. One can find a Dr. Grabow at most drug stores cheaper than buying one online. CVS, Walgreens and Rite-Aid all sell Prince Albert. So, if all you could afford is a few Grabows and some P/A and Carter Hall, you would be doing just fine.


----------



## Col. Craggyblast (Jul 28, 2008)

AcworthAl said:


> Every morning before I leave for work I pick a few pipes to take with me. I always fill one of the pipes to smoke on the 50 minute drive to work. This morning I filled a Dr. Grabow with Prince Albert. What a wonderful smoke it was. I made me realize that it does not take a lot of money to really enjoy pipe smoking. One can find a Dr. Grabow at most drug stores cheaper than buying one online. CVS, Walgreens and Rite-Aid all sell Prince Albert. So, if all you could afford is a few Grabows and some P/A and Carter Hall, you would be doing just fine.


Hi Al. I'm not far from you at all; I live in Smyrna. I hope I see you in the commute some time. Now you won't see me with a Grabow with PA in my kisser; I'm more of a Rad Davis with McClelland 2015 guy, but there is surely nothing bad about the aforementioned combo. I do enjoy burley quite a bit and Prince Albert is a no-nonsense, time tested classic. And you're absolutely correct: It doesn't have to be expensive! To build on your point, I really like burley in a cob.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Sometimes its not what you put into something that counts but what you get out of it


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

Col. Craggyblast said:


> Hi Al. I'm not far from you at all; I live in Smyrna. I hope I see you in the commute some time. Now you won't see me with a Grabow with PA in my kisser; I'm more of a Rad Davis with McClelland 2015 guy, but there is surely nothing bad about the aforementioned combo. I do enjoy burley quite a bit and Prince Albert is a no-nonsense, time tested classic. And you're absolutely correct: It doesn't have to be expensive! To build on your point, I really like burley in a cob.


Steven,
If you see an old geezer driving a Blue Subaru WRX heading down 92 smoking a pipe, it is me. I bought four Dr. Grabows to smoke the few aromatic I smoke, mainly Butternut Burley and Trout Stream. For the most part I am a non aromatic smoker. The bulk of my pipes are Peterson, Savinelli and Danbark. Once and awhile I throw some P/A into a Dr. Grabow to "clean it up". This morning as I drove to work I was thinking, damn, this taste good and it made me think, one does not have to spend the money I have spent to get a decent smoke.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> Sometimes its not what you put into something that counts but what you get out of it


Like Cherry Blend in a Dunhill


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Sometimes its not what you put into something that counts but what you get out of it


Well spoken my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2:

Prof. Mike


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

This might sound weird, but I've never actually tried Prince Albert. Does it taste anything like half & half, or captain black, or sir walter raleigh?


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

Another Georgia pipe smoker here.... I live in the Cumming, Dawsonville, Gainesville area. More Gainesville than anything, but you get the point. I smoke a Stanwell 246, usually with Carter Hall. I have tried probably 30 different tobacco's but keep coming back to Carter Hall, and it Usually cost $16.00 for a whole tub.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> This might sound weird, but I've never actually tried Prince Albert. Does it taste anything like half & half, or captain black, or sir walter raleigh?


Prince Albert - Prince Albert pipe tobacco reviews

Read the review. It is not bad and the nicotine is nice.


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

I love a bowl of Prince Albert in a cob. Such a nice combination.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

AcworthAl said:


> Prince Albert - Prince Albert pipe tobacco reviews
> 
> Read the review. It is not bad and the nicotine is nice.


Oh duh, tobaccoreviews.com

What was I thinking? :hmm:

Thanks Acworth! I'll have to try some now!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I smoked some PA in a cob while cutting my grass today.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Just had some Velvet in a cob, not too shabby for drug store tobacco.
I'm trying Carter Hall next, then later tonight I'll try some PA.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Once you get a decent pipe or two, or even a few inexpensive cobs, the rest comes easy. Compared to all other forms of smoking, pipes are the least expensive by far..... And, IMO, the most enjoyable, also by far.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

I got 2 grabows and 1 cob. I like the small bowl size cause I smoke real slow. I can't say a single bad thing about them.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

AcworthAl said:


> Every morning before I leave for work I pick a few pipes to take with me. I always fill one of the pipes to smoke on the 50 minute drive to work. This morning I filled a Dr. Grabow with Prince Albert. What a wonderful smoke it was. I made me realize that it does not take a lot of money to really enjoy pipe smoking. One can find a Dr. Grabow at most drug stores cheaper than buying one online. CVS, Walgreens and Rite-Aid all sell Prince Albert. So, if all you could afford is a few Grabows and some P/A and Carter Hall, you would be doing just fine.


Thats exactly what my father and grand father did. They lived on a farm and there was no Tobacco stores anywhere around and of coarse no internet back then. My Grand father even rolled his own cigs using PA. As I have said in a couple other posts though, I am not my Grand father or father and my tastes are different but if you enjoy the smoke then there is no knocking it. Glad it works for you.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

sounds7 said:


> Thats exactly what my father and grand father did. They lived on a farm and there was no Tobacco stores anywhere around and of coarse no internet back then. My Grand father even rolled his own cigs using PA. As I have said in a couple other posts though, I am not my Grand father or father and my tastes are different but if you enjoy the smoke then there is no knocking it. Glad it works for you.


 Thanks, I have a few pipes and smoke a lot of non aromatics, Five Brothers, Irish Flake, Bracken Flake, 1792, Sherlock Holmes, Irish Oak, IRC Virginia Flake, etc., but I also smoke Prince Albert and Carter Hall. I have several Petersons, Savinellis, Danbarks, etc., but I also have four Dr. Grabows that smoke very well indeed, and a Dr. Grabow loaded with Prince Albert or Carter Hall makes for a real nice smoke. Almost anyone can afford P/A, Carter Hall and a Dr. Grabow pipe.


----------



## KevinV (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm sitting here right now with a belly full of pancakes and coffee, enjoying complete smoking bliss from a MM packed with PA. Life is good.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

currently sitting in my room, exhaust fan blaring, smoking PA from an MM and its the best smoke ive had in days.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

DSturg369 said:


> Once you get a decent pipe or two, or even a few inexpensive cobs, the rest comes easy. Compared to all other forms of smoking, pipes are the least expensive by far..... And, IMO, the most enjoyable, also by far.


Amen to that. I spend in a year what a cigar smoker spends in a week probably. No comparison. Once you've got a good rotation of pipes it's practically zilch in terms of cost to smoke a pipe. I stockpile it by the pound in large mason jars - one blend smoker here so that's easy for me to do of course.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

KevinV said:


> I'm sitting here right now with a belly full of pancakes and coffee, enjoying complete smoking bliss from a MM packed with PA. Life is good.


Wow what a relaxing mental picture that forms! Sounds great!


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

I myself WAS a big cigar smoker, with an expensive weekly bill. Now that I smoke a pipe, my weekly tobacco purchase is MUCH less expensive, and the enjoyment in MUCH more rewarding..........



Arizona said:


> Amen to that. I spend in a year what a cigar smoker spends in a week probably. No comparison. Once you've got a good rotation of pipes it's practically zilch in terms of cost to smoke a pipe. I stockpile it by the pound in large mason jars - one blend smoker here so that's easy for me to do of course.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

With economic times being what they are, I think we'll see an influx of pipe smokers in the next year. I'd bet that they'll soon learn that aside from being less expensive it's actually very enjoyable.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> With economic times being what they are, I think we'll see an influx of pipe smokers in the next year. I'd bet that they'll soon learn that aside from being less expensive it's actually very enjoyable.


I hope you're right. This area needs a real pipe shop.


----------



## KevinV (Jun 24, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> With economic times being what they are, I think we'll see an influx of pipe smokers in the next year. I'd bet that they'll soon learn that aside from being less expensive it's actually very enjoyable.


I doubt it will stay less expensive for long. The tides have already changed here in Florida. It will be declared a loophole and the taxes will catch up sooner or later. Especially if they see sales shifting from cigarettes to pipe tobacco.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

KevinV said:


> I doubt it will stay less expensive for long. The tides have already changed here in Florida. It will be declared a loophole and the taxes will catch up sooner or later. Especially if they see sales shifting from cigarettes to pipe tobacco.


Oh, I quite agree, but for the time being it's generally cheaper. I firmly believe that smoking in any form will be all but a memory in the US within many of the member's lifetimes here.


----------



## gboyet93 (Jul 21, 2008)

Disturb said:


> Oh, I quite agree, but for the time being it's generally cheaper. I firmly believe that smoking in any form will be all but a memory in the US within many of the member's lifetimes here.


I'm afraid you are right my brother, but I will make sure my voice is heard. I will not walk quietly off into the night, and neither should anyone else who wants to preserve the right of free people.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

"*Disturb*"......... I like it!!!


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

The number of pipe smokers and, consequently, the sales of pipe tobacco, are so tiny compared to cigarettes that I think there's a far greater danger of the farmers and tobacco companies discontinuing production for economic reasons before governments tax it out of existence.


----------

